

Klout Raises $1.5 Million To Measure Influence And Authority On Twitter - ashbrown
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/28/klout-raises-1-5-million-to-measure-influence-and-authority-on-twitter/

======
waterlesscloud
They seem the best of the Twitter influence measuring services. They've
clearly put thought into what actually matters. Glad to see them moving ahead.

------
CoachRufus87
What if Twitter turns this feature on internally?

~~~
smokinn
Sounds like a calculated risk. While a lot of "twitter services" are simple
and could probably be built by twitter themselves should they feel like it,
measuring influence and authority is a hard problem requiring considerable
resources that twitter is likely to prefer investing elsewhere.

------
sidmitra
Interesting that this happened around the same time as

<http://trst.me/>

~~~
coderdude
Even more interesting is that trst.me has more (or more up-to-date) data and
probably didn't require $1.5MM in funding.

------
sachinag
Ha, I love that CrunchBase has the updated logo but the post itself does not.

Congrats, folks!

------
seldo
Congratulations guys! Our offices are in the same room as Klout, and they are
good peeps.

~~~
riffraff
as a non-native english, honest question: does "room" also means something
else from "some space with walls around it", or you actually have a very large
room?

~~~
seldo
It's literally the same room. It's not even a very large room; Klout is only 6
people. Also in the same room are Flowtown, Plancast, and Publitweet -- we're
on the first floor of 795 Folsom, the same building as Twitter. If you're an
engineer looking for a job, our office is a GREAT place to dump your resume
;-)

~~~
riffraff
thanks for taking time to explain :)

------
jayair
Congrats guys!

